# Splake, Tiger, Cutt, and Rainbow



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Got into four different species of trout today at a great place to fish as soon as open water hits. Catch of the day was a 21 inch 3 pound tiger trout, on a Gulp minnow. Had a blast today. Here's a link to my blog post/pics of em.

http://fishonthebrain.blogspot.com/2014/03/splake-cutts-tigers-and-bows.html


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

Very nice tiger! I've been wanting to try that place for awhile now...I love fishing off of steep banks like that.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks man! Yeah, it was a blast up there. My favorite part is the fact that it has the steep drop offs - provides such great trout habitat and one other interesting thing, brought to my attention by a great fishing buddy of mine - the oxygen levels are depleted past 30 feet down, meaning the trout aren't much deeper than that most of the time. That takes a big, deep reservoir like that and makes it way smaller. On top of that, if you buy a second pole permit, spear some carp meat on a hook and chuck it out there, you can hook into some really, really nice tiger muskie. Every time I've fished there, I've seen tiger muskie break the surface. They're incredible fish.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Is this place usually still frozen solid this time of year?


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

30-06-hunter said:


> Is this place usually still frozen solid this time of year?


Yeah, usually it is. It's been a really mild winter in this part of the state, though, so that's why I was able to fish ice-off in February. It's bittersweet, but with all this rain lately, hopefully the lakes hold up decently later into the summer this year.


----------

